# Sharing Success: working with a reactive (fearful) dog



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I rarely write about reactive Summer, and mostly brag about her adorable trick repertoire.. But I finally felt inspired enough to share a bit about our journey, just in case any one else with a reactive dog happens to be searching this site for help!

Normal puppyhood, happy dog...

Nov-Dec 2010: Summer was 10 months old, due to circumstances we were forced to move in with my grandma for a month. She went from sleeping in our living room in a pen, to being forced outdoors all day and all night. 

Started barking at people going by, entering the house. Lots of anxiety, frantic every morning when I went out to be with her. Shocked me when on a walk, neighbour moved to pet her and she jumped back, growling. Snapped at a cousin who wanted to touch her.

Dec-March 2011: Finally moved back home. Summer continued to get worse, growling at almost everything - noises in the street, doors opening and closing within the house, family moving around. Whenever family would poke their head in my room to talk, she would jump up from her resting position and bark crazily. On walks, she would cower and growl at strangers, even across the street. 

Started looking for help, learning about dog body language and realized that my dog was VERY VERY fearful and anxious all the time. She held her ears back, mouth closed and could not relax. Spoke to some professionals, decided to start using classical conditioning with food to change her perception of things around her. 

Carried food on walks, feeding EVERY single time we passed by a person. Carried food around the house, feeding EVERY single time she looked worried or growled or barked. We sat on the street and watched the world go by, feeding for people passing. Worked on exercises to desensitize her to noises like door knocking, door opening, dropping objects. 

Managed her by keeping her in my bedroom (furthest from the front door) at all times, preventing outbursts at the front door. When visitors were over, strictly no contact as she got stressed over it.

March-July 2011: Seeing marginal improvements only. Still scared of people, still reactive to the door and other sounds. She seemed to be relaxing a little more around the house. Stopped growling and barking at people on walks, but still exhibited anxious behaviour. 

Continued feeding EVERY time we passed people. Continued training sessions to desensitize around every day sounds. Realized that she really liked people with dogs, even allowing them to pet her. Took her on outings to the park and outdoor mall. Same principle - feed feed feed everytime we passed by a stimulus. 

Avoided letting people pet her. Embarrassingly she would bark if people looked at her or looked like they were moving to pet her. I noticed she was particularly afraid of tall men.

Did an online clicker tricks class - learnt more than 20 tricks and built lots of confidence. The tricks were not only good for her, but great for me. It is frustrating working with a reactive dog all the time, and our success together in tricks class was motivation and refreshment enough for me to hang in there...

July 2011: We could walk without any outbursts! She could pass people on the pavement without looking worried. Progress! Our walks became more enjoyable. 

She started to feel comfortable around a few more people outside home - her vet, some of the kids who work at the pet store near home and some neighbours. 

Continued to venture to the outdoor mall, petstore and park. On one outing, a stranger moved to pet her faster than I could stop her. Summer did not react or cower!! Just stood there and got stroked. We threw a party and she probably ate half the treats in my pocket  From then on she could tolerate pets from people, but not by choice and not from tall men..

August 2011: REAL progress!! Summer asks for pets from strangers! We are at an average of ZERO barks, growls and cowers every outing. 

Summer attends a concert in the park! Hundreds of people, and she was on her best behaviour 

One night we dined at an outdoor place and Summer lay under the table. Everyone who passed by wanted to pet her and, my girl, she just sat nicely and wagged her tail!! People were telling me how friendly and well-behaved she was, and I wanted to say... if only you knew what this took..

Continue management, and feeding when passing strangers on walks. Feed while being pet by strangers too, or immediately after.

September 2011: Last night... Usual Friday night outing - SUMMER SPENT THE EVENING SOLICITING PETS FROM PEOPLE!! Her ears would actually perk up (happily) and she approached strangers tail wagging.

Much to my embarrassment, she even jumped up and licked a MAN on the hand, asking for a pet. NOT perfect greeting behaviour but I was over the moon for my shy dog!! It was just amazing.. I felt like I have a true golden, finally 

So... 9 months, probably 100 shredded chicken breasts, 20 slices of bread later... my shy, anxious, fearful, reactive dog comes into her own!!! 

I don't think its possible to imagine how frustrating and saddening it is to own a dog with so many fears... But if you've been there or are there now, there's hope! 

My.. that was wayyy too long. SORRY!

PM me if you want to know more or details


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

SHOOT. that is LONG. now i don't think anyone will read it!! hahaha


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I read it Cheryl and I had no idea that you an Summer were going through all of this. You are a wonderful, great and patient fur mom!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I read your entire post. I've been impressed with all the time you spend with Summer and all the training you have done, especially the tricks up to now. Now I'm super impressed. Summer is one lucky girl to have such a loving, caring and patient mom. You will be an inspiration to those going through the same issue. I hope they use you as a resource.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

I read it fully. It is terrific information and I think can be used on varying levels of fear and apprehension.
Great Job!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a wonderful story about Summer overcoming her fears with your help. It can take a long time and lots of patience but success can be so rewarding. Over the past year I have worked with Roxy on her fear aggression with unfamiliar dogs approaching her. Off-leash play classes twice a month with our trainer have helped very much.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I read through the entire thing, and I just have to say you are amazing, sticking it out and continuing to work with her as hard and as long as it took is a testament to your love and concern for her.

BRAVO BOTH OF YOU!!!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

read it too. Good for you and Summer.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Honey, Thank you for opening up here, I read the entire post. 

You are my hero! I am so inspired by you and your committment to your beautiful girl. Congratulations on getting such wonderful results from so much hard work and all the patience for the frustrating hours you spent. That is just so terrific to hear. More photos!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

You have given Summer a wonderful gift with all your patience and hard work!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I too read your entire post-what a wonderful loving mom you are not to have given up on Summer. She's beautiful and I'm glad to hear the progress you have made with her. I know it's been a long journey for you both, frustrating and very trying at times. your hard work, love and dedication have paid off not only for you but for Summer. 

I have a former abused puppy mill momma-she has come a very long way in the 4. 5 years since I adopted her, she will always be a work in progress-I have a very good idea what you've gone through.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

It was a terrific read. I have worked with re-active dogs and I know what you have gone through. I say BRAVO to you for giving your all to Summer. You are a great owner and Summer is one lucky dog to have you.  Cheers


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Your post is so inspiring and while I don't have the same issues it is still a great reminder that love, patience and hard work will help my puppy become an amazing companion like your Summer is. Thank you for taking the time to tell your story.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I did, every word. Woohoo Summer! WooHoo Cheryl!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah Summer! Thank you for hanging in there and not giving up. You have made rest of your lives together so much enjoyable!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Summer's mom - I too have a fearful pup and was wondering what online clicker class you took?


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

wow, you have inspired me... both my boys are reactive to both dogs and strangers... will see if I can do the same with my boys (one at a time of course).

worried a bit about my golden, as he is not food driven...


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What an amazing story. Your love and patience has paid off . Give yourself and Summer a big pat on the back!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

ashleylp said:


> Summer's mom - I too have a fearful pup and was wondering what online clicker class you took?


Try PMing her

Awesome job Summer and Mom!!!! I am so inspired by you b/c not everyone is that patient.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations. Very inspiring read!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Another Bravo!!! I am glad you decided to share


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

What a story! I'm so happy you "got your dog back"! And I'm sure she's happy too. I wonder if there's a way you could share your story with shy children, in a book maybe. It might inspire them to keep trying.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the very kind comments  I had thought this thread was dead, but it popped up and is a good reminder for me as well. Summer continues to do well with maintenance socialization (which means feed feed feed for encountering stimuli), adequate "protection" from unexpected events/rough handling from strangers/difficult social situations and lots of enrichment.. She loves to be surrounded by people and solicits pets from people in public. She's been so easy to live with I had _almost_ forgotten how hard it was to live with her before. 

In public, I am still constantly observing her behaviour to make sure she is not in the least stressed, in which case I would have to remove her both for her good and for the safety of others. She has not had any outburst for ages but I think it is something I will always always be watching for!

I have added some pictures to show what she has been up to, and how she does GREAT in crowds 

And here a shameless advertisement for the video slideshow that we made for her upcoming 2nd birthday (I had already posted it under pictures):





I like the slideshow because it shows that "less normal" dogs can also have wonderful quality of life, can be safe in public, and can improve and be trusted. Though I know some people may disagree...


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

ashleylp said:


> Summer's mom - I too have a fearful pup and was wondering what online clicker class you took?


We did the Puppy Class at LoLaBu Land Experience · Dog tricks, agility, obedience training

It had 6 lessons, each 2 weeks where we had homework and posted videos on how we were progressing. It is a great class because it involves a lot of object interaction - which for us built confidence, and is actually meant as a good agility foundation for puppies. We'll never be doing agility because Summer has hip dysplasia, but she and I enjoyed it lots and it made her very happy to exist in (and play with) the world around her. For example, she used to be reactive to the sound of doors opening and closing - and one of the tricks was to teach her to close doors. It helped her to realize she could make the sound herself and control it. Of course the clicks and treats didn't hurt!

It's not a good replacement for actual classical conditioning though, especially for fear of people. 

Another shameless repost of an old video!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations on all your hard work, resulting in a happy and confident dog. It's a huge commitment to change a dog's perceptions of the world and so very rewarding when it works!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up this thread. Summer's mom did not post for a while but want to thank her for sharing her story.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am in awe of her love and commitment, thank you for bumping this. I had missed this when it was first posted. Great job Cheryl!


----------



## kareno (May 2, 2012)

*Fearful dog*

I read this with some hope in my heart that someone can help me with my fearful dog. Pablo is almost 3, we got him aged 10 months from a supposed reputable breeder. From day one Pablo seemed anxious, afraid of garbage cans, cars, trucks, always checking behind him when walking, lunging to escape from situations when walking on leash. I thought this was because we had transported him from the peaceful country to the city, but we have only seen minimal improvement in him, can only walk him within our immediate neighbourhood, take him to the park early in the a.m. to avoid traffic. I contacted the breeder she advised to get a behaviourist - being a retiree I cant afford this and find it impossible to pinpoint the exact trigger for his fear. He is a sweet gentle dog, perfect in the home, loves to play with other dogs.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

This is such a great thread! God bless you Summer's Mom!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bumping up an old thread, a success story worth reading. Thanks again Summer's Mom for sharing your story and giving hope to those who have reactive (fearful) dogs.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank you to Summer's Mom for sharing a wonderful success story!

And Thank you to Buddy's mom forever for bumping it up.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you Buddy's Mom Forever for bumping this and also to Summer's Mom (if you are still on GRF). This story is a wonderful lesson of hope for those people who have reactive/fearful dogs. These dogs can be helped and while so many of them end up as society's throw away dogs this posting shows that it does not have to be that way. The love, guidance, training and patience made all the difference in the world in Summer's life. I send thanks to Summer's Mom for that as well as to all of the others on this forum who have given a "second chance" to a dog who, for whatever reason, has become reactive.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

that's really wonderful to read! congratulations!!


----------

